# Phrag Evening Blaze 3N



## silence882 (Mar 18, 2021)

Hi all,

This is one I got in flask from Chuck Acker. One of the three spikes is branching.






It is one of my favorite Phrags.

--Stephen


----------



## abax (Mar 18, 2021)

I can readily see why it's one of your favorites. Lovely color and a prolific bloomer.


----------



## monocotman (Mar 19, 2021)

Love it. Great colour and vigour,
David


----------



## Linus_Cello (Mar 19, 2021)

Nice. Do you have pics of the siblings from the flask?


----------



## Djthomp28 (Mar 20, 2021)

Very nice show!!


----------



## Michael Bonda (Mar 20, 2021)

One word: wow!
Actually many other words: amazing, beautiful, showy......you get the gist. 
Will add to my list of future purchases.


----------



## NEslipper (Mar 20, 2021)

That’s really put on quite a show, spectacular! And look at those roots, great growing!


----------



## Greenpaph (Mar 21, 2021)

Spectacular Stephen!

Peter


----------



## NYEric (Mar 22, 2021)

Yay besseae hybrids.


----------



## awesomei (Mar 23, 2021)

silence882 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> This is one I got in flask from Chuck Acker. One of the three spikes is branching.
> View attachment 26369
> ...


Is there a difference between Acker's Blaze and Acker's Evening Blaze??? I can't find any reference for Acker's Evening Blaze???


----------



## silence882 (Mar 25, 2021)

I regret only keeping 2 from this flask. Here is the other:


It's not quite open yet.



awesomei said:


> Is there a difference between Acker's Blaze and Acker's Evening Blaze??? I can't find any reference for Acker's Evening Blaze???



This is Evening Blaze (Waunakee Sunset x Twilight). Acker's Blaze is Waunakee Wonder x dalessandroi.


----------



## e-spice (Mar 25, 2021)

Very nicely grown! I have a few of those and they're getting close to blooming size. I hate to admit it but you're growing yours better! My complements.


----------

